

Disney lays off 250 employees, replaces them with Indian H1-B workers - koolhead17
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/nri/visa-and-immigration/disney-lays-off-250-employees-replaces-them-with-indian-h1-b-workers-nyt-report/articleshow/47540612.cms

======
sqlburn
hmmm and the GOP PRESIDENTIAL CONTENDERS GATHERING AT DISNEY WORLD
[http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2015/06/02/gop-
presi...](http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2015/06/02/gop-presidential-
contenders-gathering-at-disney-world/)

paul and cruiz did not go

